# Petco's Dollar Per Gallon Sale!!



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

It starts tomorrow!!! ^^ its 10 gallons and up!


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

Do you know if it's the same across the country or is the sale per location?


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah it would be great if it were in my area, but I haven't heard anything yet. :/


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

AS far as I am aware, it should be a national sale. The flyers are not up yet but we got them in a couple days ago in my store. I just wasn't allowed to tell people until today. Tetra water products, tanks and a few other things will be on sale aquatics wise. Tomorrow you should be able to see the flyer for your store up.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

and nows when im wishing i didnt have to drive 100 miles to find a petco -__-..lol


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry KJG, if glass tanks didn't weigh so much I would get you one. But shipping wouldn't be worth it. :<


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

lol! can you immagine trying to ship a ten galxD ill just get one at walmart for 14$ if i need one! but thanks haha!xD


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Its even better because I work there, and with the flyer there is a $5 coupon. ^^ so I can get my 20 for $11


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Augh petco why must you ruin my plans. I wasn't expecting this sale for another month! xD
I suppose I can wait until the one closer to December or whenever the next one is after I start my new job xD


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Whoops double post


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I think its usually right after Christmas or right before. It varies every year though. Our black friday sales suck though :<


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

omg only 11$!? Here thell cost you a good 30$..id have like 20 tanks if I was you...lol!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

^^; 
I have quite a few tanks. My biggest being my 55 and 45. Then quite a few small tanks. I need to condense more though


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

:O oh man I'm jealous!..lolxD I want to get a 20-30g and start a sorority soon, I doubt that is going to happen though..but maybe! Haha


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

Cool beans! 

Looking for a larger tank for the community. And there's a Petco ~1 mile away. Will look for the flyer. Plus have rewards dollars.


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

Checked with my closest petco tonight & their sale starts tomorrow as well so it's probably nationwide. Whoo hoo ! I see more tanks in my future... (^_-)


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Noooo, I have NO MORE SPACE. Well, if I moved that plant over by the TV and moved the DVD shelf over by the window, then shifted the recliner forward a little and the cupboard a little to the right .. hmmm.

I didn't get the notice, but since their other sale ends tonight, they probably do have it.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I have no more time for an added tank's maintenance or I'd consider another tank with the $ a gallon sale. But in past years I grabbed a 55 (when I reassured it and used a tank calculator its only 48g if filled... rip off tetra!), a 20g long and 2 10gs with the $ per a gallon sales. 
_If_ I bought more I'd probably grab 55gs to cut the glass and make my own smaller customer sized tanks ($ per gallon sale is cheaper than getting cut glass around here x.x). But still not enough free time for adding more tanks to clean.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

This is true. Though if you pick up a 40 breeder its actually 44.9 gallons. Tank manufacturers are all sorts of messed up.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I am dying to check... I will find some kind of excuse for my mom to go to Petco soon. xD


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Uck, I wish I can upgrade my 40 gallon breeder to a 75 for my Goldie's :/ I just don't have the time.. And my goldfish are still small!! Haha


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Blu I have the same issue!! But petco doesnt stock tanks bigger than 55.  or at least around here we dont... but I might have just found a 120 gallon for my goldies off Craigslist!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Dang, your very lucky! I guess its time for me to check craigslist XD!!


----------



## kittywolf13 (Aug 13, 2014)

oh noes! i just convinced myself that since i couldnt find anything on craigslist id be fine waiting for new tanks.


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

this is going to be picture heavy - just got back from the local Petco (northern NJ). Lot of tanks. Think best deal was 50% off for the Tetra 10g and 29g complete set-ups, includes: tank, hood, light, filter, heater, thermometer (eh, it's digital tho). 10g $35 .. 29g $50. Plus $5 off coupon for in-store purchase over $50.










Better than the tanks - looks like the received a shipment of bettas specifically to coincide with the sale. There were at least 100 to choose from. Of course, majority were VTs; however, they also had DT, HM, RT, HMPK, and CT varieties. Guessing 85% were males, 15% females - VTs and CTs. Here's a sampling of those that caught my eye:

Was surprised at how many of these guys had bubble nests in their cups. First time I've seen them in cupped bettas (in stores, that is). Here's one:









This dumbo PK was quite camera shy, hence the scattered mess in his cup (from turning it around):









Black copper double-tail:









Pineapple DT:









Pineapple HMPK. This feisty guy was big - probably a giant. And, another happy camper (bubblenest):









And then there were these two. It was really hard to leave them behind. 

This guy was another giant (monster really) HMPK:









And this little CT lady (she couldn't have been more than 4 months? very tiny). I really, really wanted her. Hope she finds a good adoptive parent:









And there you have it. If you're in the Wayne, NJ area, there's a plentiful supply/variety of bettas available. They're in good shape, too. Perhaps fresh off the farm.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you Sunny! Another note, I believe the sale goes until 10/25


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

The rep at the closest Petco to me said 2 weeks.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

kevinap2 said:


> The rep at the closest Petco to me said 2 weeks.


I haven't checked this one, but last two times they've had it, it was only on for 2 weeks.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Ahh thats poopy. Youre right. The regular sales are 10/25. The big ones are only two weeks. Still though, two weeks!!


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

Well .... turns out I have 2, possibly 3 pregnant guppies in my community tank (just my luck that of the 4 guppies I have, 3 are female!). Looks like I'll be picking up another tank, after all!

...and if those 2 bettas are still there, they may be coming home with me too.


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

Big Bubba was gone, butle lady was still there. Hope he found a great new forever home.

Little lady _was_ still there. She's not there any more, nor is one of the other little ladies!! :welldone:

They will be sharing a 10-gallon forever home. No time yet to take any more pics (went over during lunch), but will do so later and share.


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

Well crap!!! I was hoping they'd be sharing a 10-gallon forever home. But I'm reading can't have just 2 females in one tank, would need at least 2 more. May have to pick up 2 more babies. Or keep one in the community tank.


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

Sunnycydup did they have alot of dumbos? 
I would drive out to Wayne for a good selection of dumbos & HMs.


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey farm girl, I recall seeing ~3 or 4 dumbos / dumbo butterflies (including the one in the pictures I posted yesterday, and he's bigger, too); HMs several to choose from. (as of 12N today). It looks like they sold a bunch yesterday - at least 45% were gone. 

I ended up with 4 females: 3 CT, and 1 VT, and a 10-gallon tank - which is cycling. (Just waiting on the water to clear.) 

Here's the new sisterhood. 

#1: the "original" little lady.









#2: a pretty blue CT, with red tips.









#3: little brat wouldn't hold still - kept mooning me.









#4: she reminded of the bride of frankenstein.









It should be noted, this sisterhood is like a convent - they'll all remain nuns. Ain't getting none.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

SunnyCydUp, have you done a sorority before?
If you haven't, you might wanna chat with some of the experts on that front for a bit before you find yourself pulling your hair out.


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Veloran for asking. 

I have not had a sorority before; however, I have done my homework - *lots* and *lots* of reading/research including the very detailed threads posted here (thanks LittleBettaFish, lilnaugram). I've researched the pros and cons, community/habitat must haves, behaviors to watch for, steps to alleviate stress/aggression, feeding, and a back-up plan if it all falls apart.

To improve the odds for success, the girls are all exactly the same size, all young. They were each specifically selected based on size: 3 CTs, 1 VT. Introduced them last evening by placing their bowls near each other. They were floated in their bowls in the new tank last night and today, and fed this morning. Early afternoon, they were released into their new home. Monitored their activity/behavior to ensure nobody was ganged up/picked on; no one was overly stressed, and everyone acclimated. Knock on wood, so far, so good. It's lights out now; but they've done really well. 

This is the 4th NPT I've set up. It's very well-planted and has ideal water parameters. I've spent a small fortune picking up more live plants to ensure it meets/exceeds the basic requirements. Their diets will be both frozen foods and pellets (Omega). 

Here's that new 10-gallon tank picked up specifically for the convent: 










I anticipate potential issues, but feel confident they can be worked through successfully. Will definitely request the expertise of the forum experts should something arise for that which I can't find a suitable answer/solution.

By far not a fish keeping expert, however, challenges don't scare me off. I'm in a household full of testosterone, and need some additional estrogen around here.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

Beautiful tank... o.o and trust me, we all have both estrogen and testosterone.... I pretty much always wish it was more testosterone xD


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

@SunnyCydUp 
Cool, just good to know you're going into this with your eyes (and pocketbook .. lol) open.


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

Veloran said:


> @SunnyCydUp
> Cool, just good to know you're going into this with your eyes (and pocketbook .. lol) open.


Between the 4 tanks, plants, fish, and other decor, could've bought a high pedigree dog. 



Lucillia said:


> Beautiful tank... o.o and trust me, we all have both estrogen and testosterone.... I pretty much always wish it was more testosterone xD


Lucilla, thanks! ... I have testosterone to spare, want some? my house is overrun with males - men, cats, fish. Yet, I still reign supreme. ;-)

_(FYI, apologies for highjacking your thread.) _


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

One thing the buck a gallon sale has done is affect the price of used tanks. The usual price on used aquatic gear is half of the cheapest retail price. With 10's being so common if you're paying more than $5 for a 10 you're getting screwed, you can often find a bare 10 for $3. Drop in a couple dividers & you're paying a buck per fish to house them. At that price they're nearly disposable, skip a happy meal & you've got another 10 to work with!


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

I wish that happened here in the UK :'c 

Fish stuff is so expensive! Calculating to dollars, I have paid $30 for my 5 gallon which came with a plastic lid and a sponge filter. Another $30 for the heater (ridiculous...), $15 for sand/gravel and other things such as conditioners, food, test kit and plants brought the total cost for one fish to way more than I expected. I might just move to America so I can keep more fish and not spend so much money


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

Tolak said:


> One thing the buck a gallon sale has done is affect the price of used tanks. The usual price on used aquatic gear is half of the cheapest retail price. With 10's being so common if you're paying more than $5 for a 10 you're getting screwed, you can often find a bare 10 for $3. Drop in a couple dividers & you're paying a buck per fish to house them. At that price they're nearly disposable, skip a happy meal & you've got another 10 to work with!


The quality on the Tetra tanks isn't that great. To use your term, disposable. Not designed to last years and years. I can understand why they crack easily - the glass is thinner. I still picked up a 10-gallon kit. Will I get another from Tetra? No. The 6-gallon Petco Preferred tank I picked up last week (found one on clearance) is on par with the better quality glass tanks. 

I suppose you get what you pay for. If buying a used tank, I'd definitely be looking at the quality of the glass/aquarium to get the best bang for my buck.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I dont mind paying a couple more bucks to get a completely clean and unused tank every now and then. I could get 10s cheap... but I dont need a ten. And yeah.. tetra is evil.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

My LFS sells Aqueon tanks at not that much more than a buck a gallon. It's like $23.00 for a 20 long. I'll take Aqueon over Tetra tanks all day.


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

I am so mad…I just found out that the last one ended October 10th, three days back! And I didn't know! I had to pay $30 for my 3.5 from PetSmart so I really wish I knew about this. Can someone tell me when the next one is? I'd love to buy a few 3.5 or so and a few bettas at some point.


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

farmgirl82 said:


> Sunnycydup did they have alot of dumbos?
> I would drive out to Wayne for a good selection of dumbos & HMs.


Haha, I'm glad PetSmart had Dawn. I loved him the second I saw him, and he was the prettiest fish I had ever seen in that store. I plan to go to PetCo next time. They have MUCH better things for less money.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Fawneh1359 said:


> I am so mad…I just found out that the last one ended October 10th, three days back! And I didn't know! I had to pay $30 for my 3.5 from PetSmart so I really wish I knew about this. Can someone tell me when the next one is? I'd love to buy a few 3.5 or so and a few bettas at some point.


The $1/gallon sale only applies to 10 gallon tanks and up. >_< Still a good deal, though, and you could easily split a 10g and house two more bettas. :3


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

Schmoo said:


> The $1/gallon sale only applies to 10 gallon tanks and up. >_<


Then I'll just take apart my room for Poseidon's sake (idek what that was <—), but still haha. Do you know when the next one is? My parents might kill me of I try to buy more after spending $200 for a single betta but I gotta try haha.

Note to self: Start selling those gold necklaces you don't wear, and buy a tank with that o.o


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Fawneh1359 said:


> Then I'll just take apart my room for Poseidon's sake (idek what that was <—), but still haha. Do you know when the next one is? My parents might kill me of I try to buy more after spending $200 for a single betta but I gotta try haha.
> 
> Note to self: Start selling those gold necklaces you don't wear, and buy a tank with that o.o


No clue. :/ I'm sure someone on here will post when the next one starts up, though. :3 

Haha, not a bad idea. xD


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

The next one is usually before Christmas or after new years. It can vary too. I will keep my eye on the flyers for you guys.


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you, I would really appreciate it. I don't think 30 for 3.5 g is exactly the best deal…


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I dont either... have you tried your local Craigslist?


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Lucillia said:


> I dont either... have you tried your local Craigslist?


Craigslist is how I got my 5 gallon. I got the tank, a lighted lid, gravel, 2 decorations (I tossed one), a digital thermometer, a heater, and a filter...for $10.

Oh! It also came with flake food, SafeStart, and Stress Zyme+.


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh wow, that's great. I'll see able it Craiglist, thank you.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

I just got a 72 bowfront with everything. Including a canister filter I already have and lighting, hoods, decorations, etc through Craigslist. Its fantastic.


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah definitely going there next time, and going to PetCo for fish. Sadly I'm pretty sure my parents won't let me get another fish so soon haha.


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

For some reason these sales don't occur in my Petco. I have yet to see a dollar per gallon sale in my local Petco.:-?


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

Ooh, I love that sale! I've gotten pretty much all of the big tanks I have because my dad is always like "Oh my god, that's such a good deal, I should take the opportunity to buy a ton of tanks." I'll be sure to head to the local Petco as soon as I can :-D


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

One second I'm there, and they have only tetra 1.5 gallon cubes on the sale, then I go again later and the sale isn't there anymore :/


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

averyecho said:


> Ooh, I love that sale! I've gotten pretty much all of the big tanks I have because my dad is always like "Oh my god, that's such a good deal, I should take the opportunity to buy a ton of tanks." I'll be sure to head to the local Petco as soon as I can :-D


Unfortunately its already over  it only lasts for one week. But I will update this as soon as I find out when the next one is. I will probably only know about 2-3 days in advance though.


----------

